# Provider Training



## nutter98 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been able to find all kinds of seminars, boot camps, and other resources for coders to get the training they need for ICD-10 but where is the training for physcians?  I am not so much worried that I will not be able to do the coding but that there will not be enough documentation for me to do the coding.  What are your doctors doing now to prepare?


----------



## sbrandenburg00 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Physician Documentation in re: ICD-10*

I forecast that using ICD-10 codes with the way the physicians currently document is going to even worse than with the ICD-9 codes.  Why?  Because most physicians don't document adequately now.  If ICD-10 is going to demand more specificity, then the documentation should provide more specific information.  I don't know if there's going to be an answer, other than until their documentation starts to have a major impact upon their provider reimbursement, things are not going to change.  

Everyone thought that EMR's were going to be helpful.  For the most part, that's a joke.  The EMR's are generally not kept up to date or there's no documentation that the PFSH, meds, etc. were reviewed on the current encounter from the last time the patient was seen.  

If anyone has an idea of how to help the physician's documentation improvement, please let me know.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

*Where does the buck stop*

I guess it means the coding department is going to have to do the education. There are some people out there starting the process and I predict that this next year we will see even more offering physician education. 

As a future CPC-I if there is a need we may have to come together and solve it. If I know what is in demand I will strive to provide that service. This may be an excellent opportunity for some of you as well. Call the local hospitals and see where they are getting the training. Check in more then one city.


----------

